# Free Full Version! Serif WebPlus 7 worth £45!! <Get your copy now!>



## Kiran.dks (Jan 12, 2007)

*Serif WebPlus 7*
*Full commercial app, worth £45*
Create your own website for free!

 *Download:* *Serif WebPlus 7*
Size 38.8MB 

Creating a simple web site doesn't have to involve mastering a complex development environment, learning CSS or XML, or ploughing your way through a manual that's the same size as your head. WebPlus 7 takes a different approach, closer to Serifs desktop publishing packages, which ensures you'll get an attractive site online with the minimum of effort.

Choose the Web Wizard option from the splash screen, for instance, and you'll be presented with a range of different templates for both business and personal sites. Pick your favourite, and customise it with details like your name, email address, titles for various pages, then complete the customisation by choosing a colour scheme.

when you're finished, WebPlus automatically generates the site, which will include several common pages ("About", "Photo Gallery" and "Links" for a personal site, say). If you don't need anything else, then completing the site is simply a matter of replacing the default text and images with your own.

If you'd like to get more creative, though, WebPlus has plenty of tools to help. There's LogoPlus, for instance, for designing fancy headings and text effects (similar to WordArt in Microsoft Office). You get libraries of graphical logos, flashes and backgrounds. And you can apply different colours, a range of gradient fills or transparencies just by one or two mouse clicks.

WebPlus is all about the visuals, so it's no surprise that there's a distinct lack of web development tools. It's mainly aimed at creating simple static HTML sites only. But if you have slightly more advanced needs, then click Insert > Web Object for some assistance: here you can add Java applets, or custom HTML code and Javascript for a little added interactivity.

*Obtain a FREE serial code to turn Serif WebPlus 7 in to a full application. To do this, install the software and follow the instructions provided.*

More Info: Click here

I got my copy.... Get yours soon!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks man. good find.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome! Nice to hear that it helped you.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks
downloading it


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2007)

thank u kiran_freeware_wala


----------



## n2casey (Jan 13, 2007)

Thx Kiran. Downloading now.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2007)

it is asking for a user name and password


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 13, 2007)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> it is asking for a user name and password


you will have to register
it will be free


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2007)

Interesting..I will try...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2007)

hey...I have downloaded the software...but I dont understand hw to register it.Any one plz guide me.


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2007)

me too how do i register ..... it asks me  call the US


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2007)

hey..@Kiran_tech_mania 
plz help me to register it..it is asking me to call US.Is there any other way.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 14, 2007)

Has anyone got it legally workin yet? For free...
Please verify & reply.

Nuthin's mentioned in the webpage pointed out. xcept this


> Ignore the ‘time limited demo’ reference on this page. You need to obtain a serial code to turn Serif WebPlus 7 in to a full application. To do this, install the software and follow the instructions provided.


 Never mentioned "FREE" (other than "FREE" DOWNLOAD)!!!


----------



## nikhilrao (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks KTM  Looks good.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome everyone!  
I think some are facing problem of getting serial number.
It is a full version and not trail version. You need a serial number for that. Get your free serial number after installation of the trial version. Just follow the procedure after installation. 
To Ravi pintoo: There is no need to call US number! It is for upgrade to next higher version.


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2007)

kiran after installation wen i run the app it opens a window which says register ur app ..... thr there is no hyperlink just says ... Call On ..... some nos. given then below it says give this info (installation no. and code) the the 3rd box is enter registration no. and the option of finish nothing else ..... whr to get the reg no .... b a little more precise than 'just follow the instructions'


----------



## n2casey (Jan 14, 2007)

Ya Kiran. It doesn't give any option for free registration over internet.
Take a look at this screenshot

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/6098/webplusbi1.th.jpg


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Welcome everyone!
> I think some are facing problem of getting serial number.
> It is a full version and not trail version. You need a serial number for that. Get your free serial number after installation of the trial version. Just follow the procedure after installation.
> To Ravi pintoo: There is no need to call US number! It is for upgrade to next higher version.


same problem with me also ..as the above two members have mentioned.PLz help ur to get full version.
U are saying to follow the produre after installation....but wht is the procedure to follow.I cant see any procedure,except calling to US


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok guys. I just now installed the downloaded copy. I also got hooked up there. You need to call +44 115 914 5479 and quote the Installation number and Code to them. Then they will give the Registeration number. This is done to avoid piracy. The generated Installation number and code is unique to the system. 

I regret for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## n2casey (Jan 14, 2007)

Noprob friend. U have already provided many full/free versions that one time inconvenience doesn't matter.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 15, 2007)

^^^ That's what true spirit is! These kinda replies makes us motivated and perform better. Thanks n2casey!


----------



## kecik (Nov 20, 2007)

I have installed this software that I got from Computer Magazine (italian magazine). For me, I don't like so much the designs and I found not so easy to "rearrange" manually. So, I wanted to uninstall. But,... it does not want!!!
I used some uninstaller program such as CCleaner and also PCBeginner.
All come to the same result..... it is still there. 
So, if you are not sure would like it... better not install it. I searched in the internet, and seems it is a "common problem" since the earlier version of Serif WebPlus.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the warning ....


----------



## google2233 (Aug 11, 2008)

it is asking to to enter username and password, i dont know where to register,
i have register on here but it dont work


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 16, 2008)

One year old thread bumped 
Still better late than never 
Thanks Kiran_tech_Mania


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 28, 2010)

Serif DrawPlus  tool is good. i recently designed my site from this site XnYnZ.com at reliable cost. because i cant spend more time in designing a site. they are providing me a great collection of site design and more tools. Thanks...


----------

